# [INSTALL] come attivo la scheda di rete PCMCIA????

## mikfaina

Salve,

eccomi di nuovo qualcuno sa come attivare la scheda pcmcia di un portatile??

Ho guardato sul manuale d'installazione ma il comando:

```
etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

non me lo trova eppure c'è in init.d.

Sto tentato di installare gento con un live-cd minimal 2004.0 in quanto il 2005.0 mi da problemi con le porte usb (vedi post precedente).

Come posso fare?

Ho una scheda di rete PCMCIA della trust ma non so quali moduli carica per farmela riconoscere.

Forse nel live-cd universal 2004.0 ci sono più possibilità che il sistema me la riconosca in automatico????

Mik

----------

## grentis

Hai emerso il pacchetto pcmcia-cs?

----------

## mikfaina

Non posso emergerlo non ho ancora emerge ho appena bootato da live cd minimal e mi serve la rete per andare avanti

----------

## Kernel78

Ma il livecd non la riconosce automaticamente ?

L'unica alternativa è bootare da un livecd universal e seguire le istruzioni per un installazione senza rete.

----------

## mikfaina

proverò a  scaricare il 2004.0 universal per vedere se la trova.

VI faccio sapere

Mik

----------

## mikfaina

Allora ho preso il LIVECD 2004.1 universal ma la rete non me la trova ugualmente.

Come mai sul manuale di installazione c'è scritto che per far partire la scheda pcmcia dice di dare:

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

e a me non funziona mi rispoende

```
command not found
```

.

Sto sbagliando qualcosa??

----------

## mikfaina

Allora ancora, ora ho provato a ridare il comando:

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

 ed è partito lo script:

```
*Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[2097]: watching 1 socket
```

e ora???

Dando ifconfig non trovo ancora alcuna scheda

----------

## Kernel78

Probabilmente devi caricare il modulo per la tua scheda di rete, posta l'output di lspci

----------

## mikfaina

Dopo aver dato pcmcia start do :

```
lspci

pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci/02/00.0

Unable to read 64 bytes of configuration space.00:00.0 Host brdige: Via Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4] (rev 04)

....

00.0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1211

```

L'unica voce per una scheda PCMCIA è l'ultima che ho scritto le altre riguardano audio modem scheda integrata.

Non è che la descrizione della scheda è in quei 64 bytes di errore??

----------

## Kernel78

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Dopo aver dato pcmcia start do :
> 
> ```
> lspci
> 
> ...

 

A dire il vero a me serviva l'output di lspci per capire che scheda di rete hai.

È per questo che ho scritto *Quote:*   

> Probabilmente devi caricare il modulo per la tua scheda di rete, posta l'output di lspci

 

Tu sei riuscito ad avviare il supporto pcmcia ma se non gli fai riconoscere anche la scheda di rete avrai sempre problemi a connetterti  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

```
# lspci

pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci/02/00.0

Unable to read 64 bytes of configuration space.00:00.0 Host brdige: Via Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4] (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Via Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Via Technologies, Inc VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00.07.1 IDE interface: Via Technologies, Inc VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00.07.2 USB Controller: Via Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 10)

00:07.4 Bridge: Via Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio conrtoller: Via Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

00:07.6 Communication controller: Via Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 20)

00.0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1211

00:00.0 Vga comatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7d (rev 5d)
```

Non ho postato tutto lspci perchè le altre voci mi sembravano non inerenti alla scheda di rete solo la voce CardBus bridge non so cosa sia.

Mik

----------

## Kernel78

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho postato tutto lspci perchè le altre voci mi sembravano non inerenti alla scheda di rete solo la voce CardBus bridge non so cosa sia.

 

Cardbus è riferito allo slot pcmcia ma quello che mi preoccupa è che non vedo nessun riferimento ad una scheda di rete (non sono un esperto ma mi sembra si dovrebbe vedere qui anche se pcmcia), più tardi faccio qualche prova con il mio portatile.

Tu sei mai riuscito a far riconoscere quella scheda ad un qualsiasi livecd, magari knoppix. Se sei riuscito prova magari a mandare l'output di lspci generato dal sistema che riconosce la scheda di rete (ovviamente se differisce da quello che hai già postato).

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Probabilmente devi caricare il modulo per la tua scheda di rete

 

A tal proposito, hai compilato i moduli per le schede di rete PCMCIA? Attento perché non é lo stesso menù delle schede normali ma qualcosa tipo:

```
Device Drivers ---> 

    Networking support  --->

        PCMCIA network device support  --->

            ...

```

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

mi aggrego alla discussione in quanto ho problemi anche io nel configurare la mia scheda di rete pcmcia, che sono sicuro funzionare sotto altre distro di linux.

ecco il risultato di lspci

```

tux luigi # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub PCI Express Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)

0000:03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

0000:03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0592 (rev 08)

0000:03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0852 (rev 03)

0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

da me il comando pcmcia start mi dice che il programma è già partito

```

tux luigi # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * WARNING:  "pcmcia" has already been started.

tux luigi #

```

il problema credo riguardi i moduli per la scheda

nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ho i seguenti moduli

i82365

ds

ma all'avvio di fianco al modulo i82365, mi compaiono due !! rossi e leggo che il modulo non è stato caricato correttamente.

nel file di configurazione del kernel ho inserito con una M il modulo corrispettivo.

```

 <M> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                                          

  [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                                    

 <M>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                             

 [*]   32-bit CardBus support                                       

  --- PC-card bridges                             

<M> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support      

 < > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support         

< > i82092 compatible bridge support              

<M> i82365 compatible bridge support             

< > Databook TCIC host bridge support  

```

devo seleziona un altro bridge support? grazie per l'aiuto.

Luigi

----------

## mikfaina

Ho dato un lspci da Knoppix:

```
# lspci

....

000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co.. Ltd, RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

....
```

Ora che so che scheda ho quale modulo devo carire?? Ce l'ho nel livecd????? tenete conto che ho il 2004.1

Mik

----------

## Ic3M4n

soluzione più rapida ed indolore: puoi utilizzare knoppix per fare l'installazione, cmq c'è un bel po' di doc sul sito www.gentoo.org sotto "note per un'installazione alternativa" o cmq qualcosa del genere. per ciò che riguarda la scheda credo che il problema principale sia che la pcmcia non sia inizializzata correttamente. dovresti controllare che funzioni, e poi cercare di caricarne il modulo. il motivo per cui lspci non te la rileva è questo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> il problema credo riguardi i moduli per la scheda
> 
> nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> ho i seguenti moduli
> ...

 

potrebbe essere un problema dovuto al fatto che cerca di far partire la rete prima della pcmcia, o comunque qualcosa legato all'ordine di startup. io proverei a mettere la scheda pcmcia builtin nel kernel e non come modulo. in ogni caso: sono un fan dei kernel monolitici. odio i problemi legati ai moduli e quello di utilizzare la maggior parte delle cose builtin giova alla mia politica di utilizzo.

----------

## luigi.malago

ok grazie,

allora adesso provo a metterlo dentro il kernel.

Per quanto riguarda l'ordine di caricamento, c'è già una scheda di rete interna che funziona perfettamente, il problema è nel caricare il modulo

i82365, credo che il mio problema non sia la scheda di rete da rilevare ma la configurazione del modulo pcmcia.

(Io non sento ne bip alti ne bip bassi quando inserisco la scheda)

Dato che esistono diversi moduli (bridge?) per le schede pcmcia, come faccio a sapere quale è quello che serve a me?

Luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> c'è già una scheda di rete interna che funziona perfettamente

 

 :Confused:  scusa ma se hai una scheda di rete che funziona perfettamente a che ti serve la pcmcia durante l'installazione ?

----------

## luigi.malago

colpa mia mi sono spiegato male.

Io e mikfaina abbiamo due problemi simili, ecco perché ho postato su questo thread e non ho ne h aperto uno nuovo.

Il fatto è che lui ha solo la scheda pcmcia quindi ha problemi durante l'istallazione della gentoo, mentre io ho problemi a far andare

la mia scheda pcmcia, ma ho una altra scheda e non ho problemi per la connessione a internet.

Avrei dovuro aprire un thread nuovo?

Se si fatemi sapere in modo che la prossima volta evito di fare casini..

Luigi

----------

## mikfaina

Ho rispreso in mano il portatile e sono riuscito a far partire lo script:

```
pcmcia start
```

infatti sulla scheda di rete pcmcia si accendono i led di controllo però non mi trova nessuna interfaccia ethernet come faccio???

----------

## luigi.malago

domanda stupida: hai già provato con ifconfig?

altra cosa:

 *handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To get started configuring your network card, you need to tell the Gentoo RC system about it. This is done by creating a symbolic link from net.lo to net.eth0 in /etc/init.d
> 
> 

 

Luigi

----------

## mikfaina

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> domanda stupida: hai già provato con ifconfig?
> 
> altra cosa:
> 
>  *handbook wrote:*   
> ...

 

Come faccio a fare ciò??

Io  ho provato a fare 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

va tutto a buon fine ma non cambia niente

----------

## luigi.malago

hai seguito i passi dell'hanbook?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4

prova a postare l'output di un ifconfig.

Luigi

----------

## mikfaina

ifconfig mi restituisce solo l'interfaccia di loopback

ho provato a seguire la guida ma niente altre cose che vi posso postare per farvi capire meglio???

se do un 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*Bringing eth0 up (192.168.2.12)...

SIOCSIFADDR:No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR:No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
```

----------

## gutter

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> ifconfig mi restituisce solo l'interfaccia di loopback

 

Cosa ti restituisce:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

----------

## mikfaina

la schermarta che mi rimane mi da lo:local loopback sit0:IPv6 tap0:Ethernet con tutte lescritte sotto

Manon so se c'è altra roba sopra non so se scorre la schermata.

Mik

----------

## luigi.malago

Prova a dare un:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tux / # ls /etc/init.d/ne*
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0  
> ...

 

hai questi file?

----------

## mikfaina

Mi manca solo net.example

----------

## luigi.malago

sei sicuro di avere i moduli corretti per la scheda di rete?

come ti hanno già detto, direi che sei riuscito a far andare la pcmcia, ma non hai i driver corretti per la scheda di rete.

Qual è il modello giusto della scheda?

I driver della scheda li hai come moduli (posta un lsmod) o sono compilati dentro il kernel?

come già suggerito, prova a guardare qui

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->  

   PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->  

   <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                   

         [*]   Enable PCCARD debugging                        

         <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support                       

         [*]   32-bit CardBus support                      

         --- PC-card bridges                       

         <*> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support               

         < > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge 

         < > i82092 compatible bridge support             

         < > i82365 compatible bridge support                     

         < > Databook TCIC host bridge support   

```

hai il bridges corretto?

e qui

```

Device Drivers  --->   

   Networking support  --->      

      PCMCIA network device support  --->       

         [*] PCMCIA network device support      

```

----------

## luigi.malago

prova anche

```

tux linux # cardctl ident

```

----------

## mikfaina

```
#cardctl info

PRODID_1="Realtek"

PRODID_2="Rtl8139"

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANDIF=0000,024c

FUNCID=6

#cardctl ident

Socket 0:

   product info: "Realtek", "Rtl8139"

   manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

   function: 6 (network)

   PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8139
```

----------

## luigi.malago

le opzioni del kernel che ti ho copia incollato sono a posto, vero?

adesso con lspci vedi il device della scheda di rete?

posta anche un lsmod per vedere se il modulo è caricato correttamente (i driver sono moduli o sono compilati nel kernel?)

----------

## mikfaina

Come faccio ad editare il kernel se sono da livecd???

Ho provato con:

```
make menuconfig
```

da /usr/src7

ma da errore

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Come faccio ad editare il kernel se sono da livecd???
> 
> Ho provato con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Devi fare il mount della partizione e poi il chroot...

----------

## mikfaina

Ok allora devo risolvere il problema di:

```
#chroot

illegal instruction
```

che sembra essere legato al fatto che ho copiato lo stage sbagliato per la mia architettura.

Il fatto è che volevo aspettare di averela rete per scaricare lo stage giusto inquanto ho un processore AMD K6III e volevo scaricare lo stage per 586 invece che mettere quello generico per z86 (l'unico che ho su cd giusto peri il mio processore).

----------

## mikfaina

Ho risolto bootando: con il kernel smp:

```
boot: smp-nofb nousb
```

Questi mi carica subito la scheda di rete.

Sapete dirmi come fare a sapere quale è il modulo giusto per la mia scheda ora che è caricato???

----------

## luigi.malago

prova con lsmod, in questo modo ottieni un elenco dei moduli caricati in memoria.

Uno di quelli dovrebbe essere quello corretto. Magari puoi provare a farlo prima e dopo l'inserimento della scheda, in

modo da vedere quali moduli vengono caricati in memoria una volta che la scheda ti è stata riconosciuta.

Inoltre verifica se i moduli che usi sono già compilati nel kernel.

----------

## luigi.malago

per la cronanca io alla fine sono riuscito a configurare la mia scheda pcmcia.

il modello è

LG GoldStream LPNC-10/100 16 bit Ethernet Card

----------

